# Kinda of Appropriate for the Things Going on Right Now



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

All of the recent issues could have been avoided if step 1 was followed.

and the rest!!!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh man Im laughing!!!!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

Nicee


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2014)

yep, it is appropriate. 

one serious q, how is a police officer suppose to handcuff a suspect weighing over 300 lbs and over 6 foot tall if he is resisting arrest?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2014)

jack97 said:


> one serious q, how is a police officer suppose to handcuff a suspect weighing over 300 lbs and over 6 foot tall if he is resisting arrest?



Offer him a box of Twinkies?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 5, 2014)

Thought that was always the place for the squad car taser?  ...but I think they'd better revamp their procedure if they want any tourism next spring/summer...:lol:  Then again the use of the brain never was high on the list of NYPD prerequisite behavior..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

jack97 said:


> yep, it is appropriate.
> 
> one serious q, how is a police officer suppose to handcuff a suspect weighing over 300 lbs and over 6 foot tall if he is resisting arrest?



In this case?  You don't 

He was selling loose cigarettes.  That's like arresting someone for J-walking.  Write the dude a ticket and move on.  Seriously, the crime isn't worth the gas in the tank to bring the guy down to the station.  If I found out a cop in my town was wasting his time and tax payer money arresting people for such petty crimes, I'd want him regulated to traffic duty for 3 months.   That is of course if my town had traffic.  

Don't get me wrong, the dude screwed up by resisting arrest.  However, he never should have been arrested in the first place.   We have got a serious problem with over policing in this country and are incarceration rate is a joke.  Part of the reason why is stupid crap like this.  It's a cop justifying his pay check; not protecting and serving.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> In this case?  You don't
> 
> He was selling loose cigarettes.  That's like arresting someone for J-walking.  Write the dude a ticket and move on.  Seriously, the crime isn't worth the gas in the tank to bring the guy down to the station.  If I found out a cop in my town was wasting his time and tax payer money arresting people for such petty crimes, I'd want him regulated to traffic duty for 3 months.   That is of course if my town had traffic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the dude screwed up by resisting arrest.  However, *he never should have been arrested in the first place*.   We have got a serious problem with over policing in this country and are incarceration rate is a joke.  Part of the reason why is stupid crap like this.  It's a cop justifying his pay check; not protecting and serving.



Without  hearing what was said by the police, you can't tell that the intention by the police was to arrest him in the first place. Maybe they told him to move on and the guy started shouting, leave me alone. And thats when the sh!t hit the fan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

If there was no intention to arrest, I think that information would have been revealed by now.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2014)

In August I was driving up to Cornell with my second son to start his freshman year. We were both driving, me leading and Peter behind me. We were going 65 on route 17. Cop pulls my son over. I of course pulled over also just ahead. I got out of my car and started walking to my son's car. Cop (young guy, probably a rookie) jumped out of his car and started yelling something at me and gesturing. I stopped and stood there watching him scream at me and making gestures. Finally, he gets in his car and both he and my son drive to where I was.

Now he starts screaming at me again. Tells me I am to stay in my car until directed otherwise and then tells me that he has the authority to draw his gun on me and shoot if I had come closer. So I told him that I will get out of my car anytime I want, especially when it concerns my son getting pulled over for nothing. And I told him I am happy to die by his hand if it means my son is safe. Nobody is going to tell me I can't do this or that when it comes to my family. 

He let my son go with a warning but never acknowledged what I said or said I'm sorry. Not that I expected it.

This is what you are dealing with today, paranoid cops with itchy trigger fingers looking to shoot something. My suggestion is to stay away from them and do nothing to antagonize them. Because if you do anything outside the law this is what you can expect. And if you like to tempt fate or challenge the cops, prepare for a bad outcome for yourself.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> In this case? You don't
> 
> He was selling loose cigarettes. That's like arresting someone for J-walking. Write the dude a ticket and move on. Seriously, the crime isn't worth the gas in the tank to bring the guy down to the station. If I found out a cop in my town was wasting his time and tax payer money arresting people for such petty crimes, I'd want him regulated to traffic duty for 3 months. That is of course if my town had traffic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the dude screwed up by resisting arrest. However, he never should have been arrested in the first place. We have got a serious problem with over policing in this country and are incarceration rate is a joke. Part of the reason why is stupid crap like this. It's a cop justifying his pay check; not protecting and serving.




The mayor's office told the police to crack down on this since they were loosing taxes.  Cops are not suppose to do worry about taes not being collected.  There are other agenices for it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow.  Good luck getting reelected.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow. Good luck getting reelected.


  I think it was Bloomberg that did it.  So he wasn't.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 5, 2014)

JimG. said:


> In August I was driving up to Cornell with my second son to start his freshman year. We were both driving, me leading and Peter behind me. We were going 65 on route 17. Cop pulls my son over. I of course pulled over also just ahead. I got out of my car and started walking to my son's car. Cop (young guy, probably a rookie) jumped out of his car and started yelling something at me and gesturing. I stopped and stood there watching him scream at me and making gestures. Finally, he gets in his car and both he and my son drive to where I was.
> 
> Now he starts screaming at me again. Tells me I am to stay in my car until directed otherwise and then tells me that he has the authority to draw his gun on me and shoot if I had come closer. So I told him that I will get out of my car anytime I want, especially when it concerns my son getting pulled over for nothing. And I told him I am happy to die by his hand if it means my son is safe. Nobody is going to tell me I can't do this or that when it comes to my family.
> 
> ...



Way to stand your ground.

I feel like if all policeman were required to wear body cameras with footage being stored via third party a lot of these problems would go away. Always been a problem, we're just seeing in now with fancy cells and cameras everywhere. The majority of cops are good people looking to protect and serve but there's an unacceptable amount of bad ones and depts. covering up mistakes too often.

I carry a gopro charged and ready to go when I drive cross country. The state of Illinois made me that way. Last year I got stopped and shaken down (drug running?) twice in 45 minutes...without that camera there would be dogs and my shit sprawled on the roadside. Teir tactics are criminal IMO.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

JimG. said:


> This is what you are dealing with today, paranoid cops with itchy trigger fingers looking to shoot something. My suggestion is to stay away from them and do nothing to antagonize them. Because if you do anything outside the law this is what you can expect. And if you like to tempt fate or challenge the cops, prepare for a bad outcome for yourself.




The other side of it though... You're a cop, you pull someone over and a second car pulls over with you. Then a guy gets out of the car and walking towards you.. What are your thoughts? I completely agree we live in an essential police state with few rights anymore but in the situation you described, if I were a cop, I would be quite on edge. 

One of my biggest issues is the drunk driving check points they have set up where they write more tickets for brake/head lights than anything else. I'm all for getting drunk drivers off the road, I have had several immediate family members get hit by drunk drivers, but those check points are just out of control.

Anyone see the stories on civil forfeiture laws? They love assuming you're running drugs when you have cash on you.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 5, 2014)

The answer is at 1:05 , They have it fiqured out in future.


jack97 said:


> yep, it is appropriate.
> 
> one serious q, how is a police officer suppose to handcuff a suspect weighing over 300 lbs and over 6 foot tall if he is resisting arrest?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2014)

Tin said:


> The other side of it though... You're a cop, you pull someone over and a second car pulls over with you. Then a guy gets out of the car and walking towards you.. What are your thoughts? I completely agree we live in an essential police state with few rights anymore but in the situation you described, if I were a cop, I would be quite on edge.



I should have added that he looked a little scared as well as being young. I understand what you are saying.

BUT...it's one of my kids. Not going to drive off and leave him. That's not happening. Ever.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 7, 2014)

just wondering where was the outrage when this happened......


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2014)

I saw it and I was pissed.   Were the cops indicted?

There was a police brutality case in Seabrook, NH recently.  I was pissed about that too.  http://www.wcsh6.com/story/news/loc...rs-fired-in-seabrook-brutality-case/13067021/

Kelly Thomas might be the worst of them all:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Kelly_Thomas
Cops weren't indicted for that either and because of it numerous Fullerton politicians were voted out of office.   There were several protests in California following the murder of Kelly.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2014)

I have one of these in my car, although it's more for insurance purposes though
http://driveproof.com/shop/drive-proof-car-camera-touch-screen

 Although I did hear a case in NY this year where a cop hit a parked car with a person in the passenger seat, and they arrested him and charged him with a hit and run. That guy found a camera that they overlooked and got the case completely thrown out, and I believe those cops got fired.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a terrible thread..
Terrible...  Created to be provocative..  No other reason..


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> This is a terrible thread..
> Terrible... Created to be provocative.. No other reason..




Lighten up Francis!!!  Before you burst your ballon knot!!!!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2014)

this isn't a lighten up issue..

just my opinion..


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> this isn't a lighten up issue..
> 
> just my opinion..



Tend to agree. Why does the state of Connecticut have 11 MRAPs, free from the DoD? Why do cops in Greenwich CT wear fatigues? Why are 90% of SWAT activities across the country for non-violent consensual crimes?

Signs of a bigger problem.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> this isn't a lighten up issue..
> 
> just my opinion..



It is not but the video is right on even though it is comedic.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Tend to agree. Why does the state of Connecticut have 11 MRAPs, free from the DoD? Why do cops in Greenwich CT wear fatigues? Why are 90% of SWAT activities across the country for non-violent consensual crimes?
> 
> Signs of a bigger problem.




Agree, but part of the reason is the criminals were out gunning the cops.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Agree, but part of the reason is the criminals were out gunning the cops.



In the days of John Dillinger and one bank robbery in the past twenty years, yes. I don't mind the fire power, but driving heavily armored vehicles to complete search warrants and property seizures of individuals who don't own firearms and do not have a history of violence is just insane.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> In the days of John Dillinger and one bank robbery in the past twenty years, yes. I don't mind the fire power, but driving heavily armored vehicles to complete search warrants and property seizures of individuals who don't own firearms and do not have a history of violence is just insane.


 Yup, but you never know.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yup, but you never know.



I understand but with that logic they should also use them to catch people speeding and running stop signs in suburban neighbor hoods. Granted, they do come in handy during weather events. I guess for a few hundred dollars they are hard to pass up. I know the few Hummers my community police station purchased were bought between $500-600 at auction 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> I understand but with that logic they should also use them to catch people speeding and running stop signs in suburban neighbor hoods. Granted, they do come in handy during weather events. I guess for a few hundred dollars they are hard to pass up. I know the few Hummers my community police station purchased were bought between $500-600 at auction 2-3 years ago.



All valid points.  Getting back the original point was if the two had just did what they were told.  They would both be alive.  Lawyer up after the fact to get your justice.  

All these protesters are upset other the deaths.  As they should be, but it was grand jury's not the police that decided not to indict.  A jury of the victims peers deceided it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> I understand but with that logic they should also use them to catch people speeding and running stop signs in suburban neighbor hoods. Granted, they do come in handy during weather events. I guess for a few hundred dollars they are hard to pass up. I know the few Hummers my community police station purchased were bought between $500-600 at auction 2-3 years ago.



I think there's a certain segment of our population that likes to "chest thump" and act manly...  

Big guns make a bigger man to them.  
I will almost always choose words.....


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> All these protesters are upset other the deaths. As they should be, but it was grand jury's not the police that decided not to indict. A jury of the victims peers deceided it.



The essential truth to the case at hand- These two cases, while sad and unfortunate, are not, according to two different grand juries, police brutality. Now, one might argue that we need to rethink or standards for what constitutes brutality, but, at least according to current standards as expressed by the juries, these two cases weren't it.

Should people be protesting the police? Probably, some, just to keep them honest. But really, it seems to me people need to be protesting each other, for allowing the situation to devolve as far as it has in the first place.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> But really, it seems to me people need to be protesting each other, for allowing the situation to devolve as far as it has in the first place.



+1


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> this isn't a lighten up issue..
> 
> just my opinion..



I agree...it runs so deep on so many levels, a ski message board cannot delve into it all.  Like...maybe if gun control was a little more "control" cops wouldn't be afraid of what every Tom/Dick/Harry could be carrying....?  

The Weds night before Thanksgiving there were a bunch of Ferguson protests.  I had agreed to pick up my daughter on Tremont Street in Boston at 11pm.  Pick her up right across from Park St. Station - have google maps open on phone to figure best way to get to 93No, city is so quiet...but as I get closer I hear sirens.  Finally see 93No is blocked off yet I'm going that way.....crap...where now?  All in a split second I'm thinking...and paused...Can I even go right with all the Boston one-way roads...???   and then this cop comes screaming yelling at me to go right...like spitting mad at me....like he thought I had bombs or something...I put my arms up in this "sorry, I'm an idiot and don't know where I'm going" look.  So if he's THAT keyed up about a middle-aged lady in a non-stolen car on a dead night in the city...he must be trigger happy like hell if I'm black and he suspects I stole a pack of cigs from a liquor store.  Bless all the innocent black people in this country, that's all that I can say.  But I see the cops side too - with all the nastiness and guns out on the streets...they don't know who/what has one.  Profiling..yeesh...don't get me started...yet we all do it day in and day out in our lives...so can't be too hypocritical...  On and on...the issue spirals...   But in the end "did the punishment fit the crime"...?????


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2014)

I refuse to make this us against them..

I had a guy cancel a work meeting in NYC the other day because he was afraid of the protesting..
Really?  that's just f'd up.... And a totally partisan response..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I refuse to make this us against them..
> 
> I had a guy cancel a work meeting in NYC the other day because he was afraid of the protesting..
> Really?  that's just f'd up.... And a totally partisan response..



From where I sit, Ferguson is the poster child for decades of failed public policy.   In 1990, Ferguson was a fully functional working class inner suburb where most of the housing was owner-occupied multifamily with rental income covering some of the mortgage.   Fast forward 25 years and it's a failed town.   Fully 1/3 of the housing units are single mothers with most on public assistance.   Section 8 housing collapsed the town and all those working class people moved out as their neighborhoods became nonviable.  

I live next to New Bedford, Ma.   The same thing has happened there.  The only difference is that New Bedford has a tiny African American population and the local permanent underclass is mostly from the Azores Islands and is ethnically classified as white.   Other than that, it' the same.   Single mothers on public assistance living in Section 8 housing.  Failed elementary schools.  Very high crime rate.  Drugs.   Prostitution.  Street crime.  The police are very aggressive.  

What we've been doing since the LBJ "Great Society" isn't working.   We can't have a perverse safety net that rewards poor young women for getting pregnant and raising welfare children.   I don't see this as a race problem as much as a permanent underclass problem.   That's what needs to be fixed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I refuse to make this us against them..
> 
> I had a guy cancel a work meeting in NYC the other day because he was afraid of the protesting..
> Really?  that's just f'd up.... And a totally partisan response..



Maybe you know the guy and it was a partisan response.

Just playing devil's advocate here, but maybe the guy didn't want to be anywhere near the protesting.  I know I don't and I agree with what many people have been protesting about the past couple of weeks.  I just don't want to be in a large angered crowd like what we've seen.  Even when I was younger, attending protests or being anywhere near them is just not my thing.  That includes rallies for sports teams after titles too.  Too much potential for things to get out of hand with a large mob mentality like that.

Now, if my boss scheduled a meeting near one of the protests; I'd probably show up, but might voice my concern that maybe there's a better location at the moment.   

YMMV


----------



## Edd (Dec 8, 2014)

Geoff said:


> What we've been doing since the LBJ "Great Society" isn't working.   We can't have a perverse safety net that rewards poor young women for getting pregnant and raising welfare children.   I don't see this as a race problem as much as a permanent underclass problem.   That's what needs to be fixed.



Agreed. Regardless of race, some kids are so screwed from the starting gate. You only know what you're taught. It's just a TV show, but The Wire, great as it is, just makes you throw your hands up at the hopelessness.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Now, if my boss scheduled a meeting near one of the protests; I'd probably show up, but might voice my concern that maybe there's a better location at the moment.
> 
> YMMV



really depends..  We do all our business in Midtown Manhattan.  Media and Entertainment..  

I don't bitch when I can't make it into NYC because of weather...  Or I'm late to meetings because of a stupid One Direction concert in Times Square..  PArt of doing business there... Most everyone understands..

But at least in NYC there's a dozen different ways to get anywhere..  I can't speak for other cities...


----------

